# Space Hulk Received!



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

FedEX delivered my Space Hulk TODAY! :victory:

Permission to cabbage patch?
JD


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice one, I'm still hoping to get mine early. Guess I'll find out when I go to work! (Can't have it delivered here, postie leaves it in front of the door for all to see if i'm not in!).


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i want mine, too!!! now!!!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

So does that mean they are being dispatched today???:shok::biggrin::victory:


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

:yahoo::yahoo:Mine reads "dispatched" on the site:chuffed::chuffed:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Mine also reads dispatched. I know GW made a cockup with the dispatches but mine didn't read dispatched last time I checked


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine should be on it's way...

Sadly I'm away (on business) for the next three days, so I'm guessing that I'll be coming home to a post office card, telling me that they tried to deliver.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been out of the loop getting married and honeymooning etc, but let's see some pics if there's not already a million and one floating about!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a pic of the Space Hulk Broodlord if not can you post a pic of yours?


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

:biggrin::shok:Getting mine on the weekend and I can't wait!!:biggrin:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

I want mine now lol. hopefully mine will be here sometime soon.
Get some pics up of the sprues with all the genestealers and the board etc.

-ste-


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to Friday, when I imagine I'll get mine. I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get one, because the belt is tight at the moment and $100 is a bit tough on the budget at the moment (I'm a student and technically unemployed. So...yeah.) After last week's win in the store painting competition, however, I'm more than able to get one. The question now is... do I shave off the Blood Angels iconography, or do I just leave it be and treat it as just random heraldic devices for my own Chapter, which the models will be painted as?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

shave it smooth Horus...shave it smooth.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

. . . snicker . . . 
Ok, I'll try to get some images of the sprus tonight.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

man im so jealous i want my copy dammit, congratz on the early drop off.
I dfor one dont want to see SOH smooth areas!


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

My son just sent me a picture of him with the box...I'm stuck at work for 4 more hours...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I would love to pick a copy up but I'm finding it hard to justify nearly £60 on a board game to the wife having just bought a PS3 Slim... 

Your pics may prove very pursuasive GutCheck!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Meh.. mine still is 'in process' so I doubt it will be at the GW store tomorrow waiting for me


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

To those that have "Dispatched" as their status might check you email as GW aparently made a mistake with that and corrected it by sending emails correcting that your unit has not been dispatched but will definitely be dispatched by Sept 5.

LINKY


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, that dakka post was 5 days ago. Pretty likely a lot of them really are dispached now, especially if some are turning up at peoples' houses.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Got mine today and least to say i am very impressed with the qaulity of the miniatures 
-ste


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Munky said:


> man im so jealous i want my copy dammit, congratz on the early drop off.
> I dfor one dont want to see SOH smooth areas!


Everyone wants to see my smooth areas. :taunt:

Some of the models have so much Blood Angels heraldry on them that there's no way to shave the iconography out without just ruining the model. I may see about making some lion bitz to cover up the Blood Angels stuff so my own Chapter's heraldry is more dominant, but there's going to be no way to completely clear the Blood Angels stuff. But that's ok-- I always liked the Blood Angels iconography.


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

My copy just arrived in the post. I felt just like a little kid again just like when I opened my first copy of Space Hulk way back in 1990! Ahhh those were the days. Suffice to say that the miniatures are fantastic and the detail amazing. Can't wait to convince my wife to have a go and start playing with toy soldiers!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope my local Game Shop gets it soon! And anyway, I am planning on adding these terminators to my Blood Angel army, so we're good with lots of appropriate iconography.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

AAAAH! I want mine so badly... (and the mail service is so desperately slow over here...)

*plans how to get to your homes to steal it*


----------



## noahms456 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nyah, nyah. Mine arrived on the 31st.

Damn, but it is heavy (like 20 pounds...).

The models are beautiful, and I may stick them on bases to use in games. There's 10 termies, and a Librarian in terminator armor. The only problem is, if one plans to use them in 40K games (as I do), they are this lurid dark purple and red that will require a heavy base coat.

Seriously, the models are well worth the 100 dollars I paid. The broodlord is fantastic, and the space marine corpse on the throne is a wondrous thing to behold. It's not even a necessary game piece, as it plays no part in the objectives. Just something nice they threw in.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Why oh why have they made it a limited run?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Because They are GW. Think about it this way. 10 Terminators=$100. 1 Space Hulk=$100. They lose money on each box.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Creon said:


> Because They are GW. Think about it this way. 10 Terminators=$100. 1 Space Hulk=$100. They lose money on each box.


mwhaha i like your thinking 

THe miniatures are of HQ qaulity. By that i mean th terminators are all the same qaulity as the Special Characters.

-ste


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

The broodlord is badass!!! F*%#ing big bastard. Got mine yesterday evening. So many Blood Angels icons though. The broodlord is the first to be painted


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! *does happy dance* :biggrin::biggrin:

It is sooo heavy, but the models are just beautiful, the card pieces are extremely solid, and the box art rocks. But enough of me talking to you, I have got more important things to do  *rushes back upstairs to further examine space hulk*


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Royal mail left me a little card saying they tried to deliver something "too big for the letterbox" at 8 am ..........liars i was still here at 8 am!! i have to wait until tomorrow to see what it is!!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I always prime models before painting anyway. Their base colour is not important to me.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Last day at work before week off, got myself some Grolsch and found my copy of Space Hulk sitting in the hall (life is good!).

Very impressed, everything from the models (I can't think of better plastic models never mind ones that are only 3 parts max) to the board pieces screams quality. There seems absolutely no compromise to make this a beautiful piece of gaming kit. GW may have just won my heart again!:good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow the brood lord is massive!!!!!!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found my copy on my door step when i got home. I flew up stairs giggling like Renfeild opened up the box and like to shit my self when i saw the models inside. Hats off to GW this is the best box set that i have ever seen. ( Holding Broodlord and Giggling like a mad school girl.) WOW did i just say that?:biggrin: ROFLMFAO


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

My copy was delivered today. Very nice minis and the gameboard pieces seem very solid. Overall a nice effort from GW, pricy but not unreasonable for what you get. Hopefully I'll get to play it with my group soon.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I received mine yesterday also and am very impressed by the contents. Even the card stuff is beautifully debossed, slightly textured and really thick. The mini's are a class above - I'm astounded they can do so much if it in a single cast.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It's great though as they now have shown that the way of metal casts is fading as they can produce this sort of quality in plastic.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Recieved mine today :victory: 

First thing I was stunned by was the sheer weight of the box. Thats thing is a beast.

I cracked it open and have spent the last couple of hours building the termies. I havent really looked at the rest of the ocntents but the detailing on the Terminators is just outstanding. More than worth the money just for them. I've got two new gorgeous squads of termies as well as a termie Captain and libby. And a dead hero for my chapter. All for 60 quid. All the other things in the box are just a nice bonus


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

got mine today. 

well, what can i say... WOW!!! :biggrin:
i know i have been complaining about the price and about miniatures of low quality. but this box is just outstanding. the modells are unmatched in what can be achieved in polysterene injection moulding. the quality and the details are superb. thanks CAD. also the card segments are really, really high quality. massiv, lovingly claustrophobic designed, with floortile depressions and nicely sealed surfaces. nice counters and control panel. i'm totally convinced.

compared to other boardgamesthis one is totally worth it's money and gw has really done something for the fan this time.

thanks.


btw: the broodlord kicks some serious ass..


----------

